# Please help, urgently! Sickness and diarrhoea



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

My kitten has had fairly soft stools for a little while (though not particularly bad)

He just went to his litter box and has diarrhoea. As I was cleaning it I heard him yowl near my door, and when I got there he had been sick quite a large amount on my doormat. He has not been sick for weeks. The sick smelt quite like his dry food.

He is fed Royal Canin Hair and Skin dry pellets, which he can graze on. (what he was fed at his breeders)

He also has Royal Canin kitten pouches on a morning and afternoon. Today he just had half a pouch this morning, and has not had his evening feed yet.

I am really worried. There is an emergency vet number at my vets I can call if necessary.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Diarrhea and vomiting in combination is something I would call the vet about.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

I've rang them. He's been sick 3 times now (2 mostly liquid)

My vet (it was my usual vet on call luckily) said to keep a close eye on him, and to make sure he is drinking, which he is. She said to keep a close eye on him tomorrow and take his normal food away and feed him a small amount of cooked plain chicken with a little bit of boiled rice in the morning. 

if the vomiting continues tomorrow she wants to see him, but said the diarhea might take a bit longer to clear.

I also told her about visiting the other breeders yesterday and she told me its unlikely I brought anything home, but I will be keeping a close eye on him. Im a nervous wreck.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, dear. This hasn't been a good week for you, has it? atback

As the vet said, it's very important to make sure he's drinking...because diarrhea combined with vomiting can quickly lead to dehydration. I hope it's nothing serious and that he feels better soon.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

He has been sick three more times since getting off the phone (5 total) He will run off somewhere quiet crying, and be sick, he has done it under the dresser/under the sofa and in a couple of corners 

I dont know whether to ring my vet back...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Aww, poor baby! Call your vet back....better to hear his advice, than just stew and wonder. If kitty starts to get lethargic, take him to an emergency vet.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Five times in so few hours, along with diarrhea, indicates to me that your cat's body is desperately trying to rid itself of something. 

I think I'd bring the kitty in at this point. (And then I'd switch him to a canned grain-free diet.)

Hope he gets better soon!

Best regards.

AC


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm a pretty paranoid cat owner and tend to run to the vet more often than needed but he sounds pretty distressed. I'd head to a vet. That much throwing up can't be good for him.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

I rang the vet back and they said a very similar thing as before. He is currently playing with a yoyo he found and is running around and climbing on things as usual, if a bit slower (though at this time of night he is usually settling down) and he has stopped crying.

He hasnt been sick for a little while now So i am just going around sweeping and making sure there isnt anything he's got hold off that he shouldnt.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry to double post but I was wondering if anyone had any experience with PetPlan and whether or not they cover the cost of emergency call outs for vets? I cannot tell from my policy...  I have covered for life.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm sorry, I don't have any insights to offer on pet insurance. I know I should probably have it, especially given the number of cats I care for, but I just haven't gotten around to even examining different plans.

Maybe someone else will be able to chime in...


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Gloworm said:


> Sorry to double post but I was wondering if anyone had any experience with PetPlan and whether or not they cover the cost of emergency call outs for vets? I cannot tell from my policy...  I have covered for life.


I don't use pet insurance, but I just quickly went on their website. They say [page 7, point 18] they don't cover extra costs for treating the pet outside of usual hours unless the vet confirms the emergency consultation was necessary. You can review yourself to make sure this is the appropriate point/policy. The link to the Covered for Life policy for the UK (I think that's where you live) is below. How is Gloworm now? 

http://www.petplan.co.uk/assets/pdf/terms_conditionsCFL.pdf


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have PetPlan and somewhere in there it says you can get pre=approval. You might be able to contact them and explain the situation and ask for pre approval.....


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Susan said:


> I don't use pet insurance, but I just quickly went on their website. They say [page 7, point 18] they don't cover extra costs for treating the pet outside of usual hours unless the vet confirms the emergency consultation was necessary. You can review yourself to make sure this is the appropriate point/policy. The link to the Covered for Life policy for the UK (I think that's where you live) is below. How is Gloworm now?
> 
> http://www.petplan.co.uk/assets/pdf/terms_conditionsCFL.pdf


I have taken him into the vet as I rang again due to him throwing up continually since he started and it was starting to be a really deep pink. She has taken him home with her and said she definitely wanted to see him so hopefully she will confirm that it was necessary. If not, then I will just pay.

Shes going to ring me in the morning. My house feels so empty


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope he's ok. Try to get some sleep...it's late where you are! Morning will come sooner if you're sleeping.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

I hope he's okay


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Ummm said:


> I hope he's okay


I hope so too, I will keep everyone updated, off to bed now. Thank you for all the advice xx


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry he's feeling that poorly. <<Hugs>> Hopefully, the vet will have great, healthy news for you tomorrow.

I'm sending my thoughts and prayers to and for you both. 

AC


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh no! *crosses fingers* Poor guy! Let us know how it goes, you just haven't had a good week. I really hope the vet comes back with positive news tomorrow. I'm not going to be home but I'll have to check back tomorrow from my iPhone just to make sure he's going to be ok!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I really hope little gloworm is ok. Praying for him and you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Poor little guy, and poor you! I hope you get some answers and he's back to normal soon. atback


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Poor little guy, and poor you! I hope you get some answers and he's back to normal soon. atback


Just got off the phone with the vet and she says he is much brighter this morning. He also wasnt sick anymore after we took him in which is good (but entirely typical  Things are never wrong when you call in an expert anymore  )

Im just glad he's doing better and she said I can go get him this afternoon or this evening. I miss him already!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Of *course* he was fine. I mean, your car _never_ makes that noise when you take it in, right?

I'm glad he'll be coming home!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

So glad to hear he's doing better! I hope you guys can figure all this out without too much more stress. I wish you luck!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that he's doing better!


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

His poo is getting a little better today, and I have got him some raw turkey mince which is what he was fed at the breeders. I called them and they recommended it to bung him up a bit (lovely turn of phrase!) he also had a bit of sick earlier but just a little bit, and nothing since so I'm hoping that was just a one off. Keeping a close eye on him.

He has had a bit of an accident today outside of his litter box, which he also did on Saturday too. I am hoping this is just cos he is being caught short, as he is still using the litterbox. Ive tried to combat this by getting another litterbox so he is never far away from one.

I have also noticed that he is 'scooting' his bum along a little bit after having a poo. I have been picking him up and bum wiping after he poos at the mo as it can be a bit mucky due to the, erm, dribble. Do you think his bum is just a bit sore? He was last wormed on the 22nd of Nov so is it unlikely he is itchy due to worms, and just trying to clean/itch his bum? this is the first scooting behaviour I have seen.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I would imagine his bum is sore from the diarhhea. I would keep trying to help him clean it as best you can. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Does the vet have any thoughts on what might be causing the problems?


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Can diarrhea cause his anal sacs to clog up? I don't know, but if so that could be why he is scooting his bum on the floor. Poor baby.atback


----------

